
Avoiding Left Turns Across Traffic, the Diverging Diamond Interchange - tcskeptic
http://www.divergingdiamond.com/history.html
======
tcskeptic
This story:

[http://www.wbir.com/news/article/147608/2/Diverging-
diamond-...](http://www.wbir.com/news/article/147608/2/Diverging-diamond-
interchange-fully-open-to-traffic-in-Alcoa)

Prompted me to do further research. As a motorcyclist, avoiding left turns
across traffic is particularly interesting.

